# 71 stingray questions...



## redline1968 (Jan 14, 2019)

Just picked these up today..things are dry for early stuff but these showed up on Craig’s list today..and at a I think a good price...  the purple girls is I’m sure 100 %  original and near perfect condition  but I think the boys is a old resto..thinking 20+ years old...my question is it has chips but the primer is grey is that correct for it? I’m thinking red? The chain guard has a old style decal. Were they decals or silk screen?   Also all parts are new old stock or recromed which motivated a quick sale to me..any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## unregistered (Jan 14, 2019)

I thought I heard pre ‘65 was red oxide primer and post was silver base coat. For sure for candy colors but maybe also for solid colors? 

Those both look really nice and the colors look correct. Do you suspect they were repainted? Either way, nice score!


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 14, 2019)

i,m jealous, both bikes look original to me


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 14, 2019)

From what I can see, the yellow paint looks a tad thick to be original. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2019)

Repaint  Repaint   Repaint. 

Pete probably sold the paint to the person that did that. He sold the primer too and it was not the correct red oxide. He said the yellow paint would not cover the red primer very well. Schwinn only used the red oxide primer. The last year Schwinn used a name decal on a chainguard was 1958.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 14, 2019)

Yep...I’m  thinking it’s a resto. A very good one to me ...but the primer was what caught my eye or is it primer I forgot the silver base color.. however it’s a two stage color with a lacquer clear over it. I know the candy colors were that way but was the standard colors the same?  ..The dude said it was original  but it looks too clean for me ..the yellow is dead on....still it presents very well to me...the purple is dead on too.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Yep...I’m  thinking it’s a resto. A very good one to me ...but the primer was what caught my eye or is it primer I forgot the silver base color.. however it’s a two stage color with a lacquer clear over it. I know the candy colors were that way but was the standard colors the same?  ..The dude said it was original  but it looks too clean for me ..the yellow is dead on....still it presents very well to me...




The solid colors were only two coat, red primer and then the color coat. The translucent colors were three coat, red primer, aluminum base and then the candy color. Schwinn never used a clear coat. 

Nice looking bikes by the way.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks yep that’s fine I’m not a fan for Resto but this one now has patina.  Lol...I’ll probably take it to the Portland swap in spring ...


----------

